# What do you think of this buck?



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Im thinking of emailing these people to see if they would be interested in selling him. What do you think of him? Be honest!!! His name is Good Measure Pedro. I know Good Measure had good animals before they went out of business. I just want to know what you guys think his faults are? No goat is perfect... Thanks!


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I wanted to say I LOVE how think his beard is, However I know nothing about Nigerian Dwarf (right?) conformation.

*Typo


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks alright. Long, looks level, but in my opinion he has to much of a uphill stance (from the photo), good rear leg angulation...do not like the front legs on this guy at all. He could use a more extended brisket too. I personally would like to see some "pasture" pics of him just walking around. Also, the udder of the bucks dam is the first thing I look at before even considering the buck. How are this buck's daughters as well? Just some things that should be considered.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Overall I think he's a nice looking boy! Nice and long, very dairy character, he seems to be "too squatty" in the pic but that could be the way he's being held...a bit too much angulation in the rear leg and he's not set squarly on his front feet..it seems like he's almost on his pasterns instead of strongly set. Seeing his kids as well as his dams udder would be a good start as far as making an offer on him.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I definatley don't think there is to much rear leg angulation on him...especially since he's set up in that photo. I would say he's just about perfect in that department. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> I definatley don't think there is to much rear leg angulation on him...especially since he's set up in that photo. I would say he's just about perfect in that department. Just my opinion of course.


Maybe it's his "uphill" form that has me seeing too much :? IDK...I'm definately not as educated in these things as most breeders are, I pretty much go by wow factor and udders :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well his fromt legs look horrid.

i'd ask for better pics


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah, deff need better pics, when they aren't squashing him down like that. Weird!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Not even going to ask for pics... I don't know what I was on when I thought about this buck. Lol :laugh: I hate his front legs, so he is less then perfect. I haven't bought a buck in a year so I guess I have buck fever... My buck in perfect in everyway, he has a WOW pedigree, awesome conformation, and produces excellent animals. I am haveing trouble finding another buck that I don't think is less than perfect. Sorry for the pointless post guys! Thanks for your imput though!  :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It wasn't a pointless post at all. If you have a question we all are here to help. That's good you are being picky about a future buck.


----------

